# Bike trailer on a carbon roadie



## Mark1978 (15 Jul 2014)

May well be a stupid question (but theres no such thing as a stupid question right??), but is there any reason why I cant mount a kids bike trailer such as this one to a carbon road bike

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/acc...lers/halfords-single-buggy-child-bike-trailer.

I might consider flat pedals when riding as i wouldnt fancy a clipless moment with it on the back.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2014)

I would advise against it. That trailer attaches to the QR of the rear wheel. And the strap wraps around one of the stays. When turning with the trailer it will pull the chainstay and seatstay in a different direction from what they were designed. OK the wheel axle and wheel should dissipate some of the pulling force but I wouldn't want to try with a carbon bike. Your body weight plus the trailer plus the kiddie, that's a lot of force. 

I pull my kiddies trailer on on Steel or a Alu bike. I wouldn't try with my carbon jobbie.
But maybe others have a different opinion.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2014)

Carbon has great strength in the directions of stress its designed for , but not generally in other directions so clamping that on might not be the best idea .Might be worth getting a fleabay cheapy for pootling with the family .


----------



## Mark1978 (15 Jul 2014)

That's kinda what i thought unfortunately. Maybe it's time to get the OH a cheap hybrid


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2014)

I use my subway for family riding , kiddie seat on the back and i am looking at a trail gator when mini ck 2 is old enough to ride on her own .


----------



## User482 (16 Jul 2014)

I use a 20-year old steel mtb to tow the trailer - in the unlikely event the frame breaks, I could repair it or at worst I've lost a £100 bike. Much better than trashing my nice carbon fibre road bike...


----------



## Beebo (16 Jul 2014)

I agree with everyone else, dont do it, the frame wont de designed for the forced through the rear hub.
My trailer is pulled by my steel MTB or my alu hybrid, when you pull away you can get quite a noticable jolt.


----------



## Mark1978 (16 Jul 2014)

Getting a Carerra Subway for the missus, she can do all the hard work


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> Getting a Carerra Subway for the missus, she can do all the hard work




O good choice of bike....
I lent my brother my Subway and he has yet to give it back.... he's had it over 2 years the bast...


----------



## Mark1978 (17 Jul 2014)

We ended up getting her the Pendleton Brooke hybrid. It's a lovely bike to be fair. Same price as the subway (give or take a few quid) and "it's purple" so ticks the one box that the missus had  .


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2014)

The Missus has a Dalby - she's pleased with it.


----------



## Portland2000 (22 Jul 2014)

I can hear the ominous crack sound from here - avoid...


----------



## Mark1978 (22 Jul 2014)

We decided to try the Bobike exclusive on the pendleton brooke. Unfortunately, the steerer tube isnt quite long enough to have the thing mounted and get the stem back on in a way that satisfies me that it's safe. Back to the drawing board on that one, either a rear mounted one or a trailer. I prefer trailer, wife prefer's rear mount.


----------

